# No means can connect these two together



## Ashleigh (Feb 28, 2007)

I have tried every means I know of to connect my Mac (10.4.8) and PC (XP Proffessional) and it quite simply, won't work.

Connect to _smb://Userassword@192.168.1.103/drive_ won't work, apparently the address cannot be read or written. (Over Wifi) IP is correct

Micro's Remote Desktop client? Nope. Cannot connect.

Direct crossover cable? Again, no, followed a tutorial assigning static IPs, gateways, subnets, routers, to the letter. All I got was an inactive Wifi and no connection.

Mac won't connect to Windows. Windows won't connect to mac.

With all the things I've tried I must be doing something obviouse wrong. But it isn't obvious to me. Could someone please give me any idea why this problem is such a persistant one? I mean, even a direct cable won't have any of it, what on earth is the matter with this?

*DETAILS:*
*C DRIVE IS SET TO SHARING, MAC ALLOWING WINDOWS FILE SHARING. Possibly something to do with Sampra or whatever it is, I don't know how to do that, not messed with that side of macs before. So consider me an annoying, uninformed 'n00b' in this area.*

*GO>Connect to server used:*
smb://Ashassword@192.168.1.103/(C)
Tried just 192.168.1.103, tried it without username and password, tried it without SMB. Nothing

*Remote Desktop*
Same as above, with no results.

*Direct crossover cable:*
*Windows:*
In TCP/IP.
IP: 10.2.10.2
Smask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 10.2.10.1 (also tried .2 suffix)
NO DNS

*Mac:*
Configured built in ethernet to:
IP: 10.2.10.1
Smask: 255.255.255.0
Router: 10.2.10.2     <---- Not overly certain what to do here...

From here, Wifi is overridden and dead, ethernet is 'active'

*Windows:*
Map Network Drive> \\10.2.10.1\Ash
Connect using different username: Ash, password.
Finish> Nope.
________________________
I have absolutely no idea what the heck is wrong. Would be great if I was just stupid and this was solved sharpish, that does usually happen to me. But all the different things I've tried point to a stubbourne machine.

Thank you for your time and quite possibly patience!

-Ashleigh


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 28, 2007)

Have you tried just typing in "smb://192.168.1.103" in the "Connect To" box?  Once you put that in, it should give you a dialog box asking for a username and password.  Remember that the username and password that you enter should be the one that's resident on the PC, not on the Mac (unless both the Mac and the PC have an account with the same name).

Also remember that if you're using Windows XP and you don't have a password set for the user that's logging in, XP will not allow access to shares until a password is provided for that account in the XP computer.  This was a security measure in XP's local security policy to prevent access to shares unless there was a password set for the user account.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 28, 2007)

Also, what are the IP addresses of the Mac and the PC?  Remember that each device on the network needs its own IP address. Don't use 192.168.1.0 as that's the IP address of the network itself and don't use 192.168.1.255 as that's the broadcast address.  See below for a clearer picture...

(This is with a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0)
*192.168.1.0* - address of network (DO NOT USE)
*192.168.1.1* to *192.168.1.254* - available addresses for computers (including router)
*192.168.1.5* - broadcast address (DO NOT USE)


----------



## gsahli (Feb 28, 2007)

From what I see of the two computer IP addresses, you have a regular router and a wireless router (probably an Airport Extreme/express)?  Having a second router and leaving its routing functions On (NAT, DHCP and firewall) will result in the wired computer being in a separate network from the wireless one(s), with a firewall preventing Samba traffic.

If I'm right, you just need to go into Airport Admin for the Airport Base Station and turn off "Distribute IP addresses." This turns off the router functions, while still keeping wireless access point functions going. -- The computers will again be in the same network.


----------



## Ashleigh (Mar 1, 2007)

No combination I've tried works. They all get the same error message.

There is no wired router. Just a crossover cable.

My Wireless router is a linksys (I know I know...) Ips are 192.168.1.100 (mac) and 192.168.1.103 (Windows)

When using the crossover cable, I disabled the wifi and configured the built in ethernet to use custom ips that are won't be confusing (10.2.10.1, 10.2.10.2) as I am under the impression that because its direct, the ips can be anything.


> Direct crossover cable:
> Windows:
> In TCP/IP.
> IP: 10.2.10.2
> ...



I have no reaction except error messages. Ever.


----------



## gsahli (Mar 1, 2007)

Edit:
Ok, now I'm starting to see the light. Direct connection ethernet between the two computers (crossover cable isn't required, by the way). Is there some reason that you don't want to just connect while the computers are talking/connected through the router?

Is there any possibility you have the Windows SP2 firewall on and haven't configured it to allow sharing?

Look for some help here:
http://www.ifelix.co.uk/tech/tiger.html
http://joelshoemaker.com/computer/mac/wxpfs.html


----------



## Ashleigh (Mar 2, 2007)

I wanted to do Wifi, but after failing I thought screw it and got a cable from my friend. So if the Wifi had worked, I would have used it.

Windows is stuck on SP1. After buying the CD apparent;y its not legitimate. And I refuse to pay Micrsosoft more money just to get my legal disk 'valid.' And it came from a big chain of shops, not some shifty guy. So no firewalls, that windows one is useless and off. I will keep messing with Zonealarm and see what else may be in that. As an FYI, ip range 192.168.1.100 thru 192.168.1.255 are granted access and are 'trusted' by Zone Alarm already.


----------



## jimeco (Mar 28, 2007)

Have you figures it out yet?? If not here's some more tips... 

On the XP machine:
-let's say you want to use the guest account to access shared folders so make sure that account is active
-make sure you have the "File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks" service installed and active. It's in the network connection properties window.
-in the properties windows of the folder you want to share, activate the sharing option, click on "permissions" and add the guest user to the list
-in the security tab, of the folders properties window, also add the guest user to the list
-and of course, check you firewall setting (ports: TCP 139, TCP 445, UDP 137, UDP 138 should be open)

On the Mac:
-check if the XP box is visible in finder->network
-if not try the "connect to server" option with smb://<ip-address>
it should automatically login as guest, if not it will prompt you.
-if that doesn't work try ping'ing the XP machine using Network Utility
-if the ping doesn't work then there's a problem with the connection.

Try these out and if it doesn't work... well, we'll have to think about that...

Greetz


----------



## fuzz (Apr 5, 2007)

have you tried duct tape?  

sorry, I've been trying to deal with networking problems too.  I feel your frustration but I couldn't help not saying it.   

On the Win XP computer, have you tried Start>Run and type in the IP address of the Mac?  It might take a while (it did for me), but a window should pop up for user and password.


----------

